

TELL HN: I just switched to Firefox 2.0 and it beats Firefox 3.x by far - fossguy

I have been complaining about how slow and how memory-crazy Firefox has become for a while...<p>With just a few tabs open it is already at the 200/300M mark and using lots of CPU.<p>Yesterday night, I installed the old 2.0.2 Firefox version and I am impressed by how fast it is. Much less memory used and everything loads faster.<p>Anyone here noticing that?
======
DanielStraight
If you care about 200 megs of RAM, you have a hardware problem, not a software
problem.

If you care primarily about speed, you're using the wrong program entirely.
Google Chrome is significantly faster than Firefox.

------
seasoup
Have you tried FF 3.6?

